# Gilmour - Qc



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

http://www.canoe.com/divertissement/musique/nouvelles/2008/09/30/6930201-jdm.html

Couldn't find an article in English, but seems that Gilmour is going to be playing in Quebec city for the festival d'ete this summer!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'll cross my fingers and pray.....everything is possible!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

That sounds like a great excuse to take the family to Quebec City for a summer vacation.


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Well I translated it and it seems that they are going to try and get David for the festival. It always seems as they are trying to push some sort of Pink Floyd reunion which is now impossible.


----------



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

So this is a summer 2009 kinda thang?


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

Yes... though there is a long way to go before now and then, so keep your fingers crossed


----------

